# Choctaw Crappie



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

Caught these Saturday morning. Didn,t catch a lot, about 20, but three where over 15" and several around 14".


----------



## lucky charm (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice catch!:thumbup: Looks like enough for a good fish fry to me!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

L4570 said:


> Caught these Saturday morning. Didn,t catch a lot, about 20, but three where over 15" and several around 14".


 Didn't catch a lot man that is an awesome catch in my book! Nice catch!:thumbup:


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch, is that Steve's new boat?


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

No, it's another friend of mines. You might have me confused with somebody else. It will be interesting to see what the river does next week after this rain. I plan on going back up and getting serious this time. I hadn't been to choctahatchee in a couple years and I was just looking around when I found these. All I fish with is jigs so a minnow might do a little better, but I'll never know. If the river don't come up some it is going to get mighty hard to launch a decent size boat at that new launch by the highway 20 bridge. I know if soimeone has a small boat and could get into the lakes they would kill em right now.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

If you don't mind, what kind of jigs do you use?


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have dozens of different styles but my bread and butter is the 2" Kalins curly tail. Around here if you had to pick just one, I would go with the blue/silver. All those crappie in the picture where caught on a Tennessee Shad or a Blue/Silver


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate it. Trying to learn how to crappie fish.


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

The most important thing I have found about crappie fishing with jigs is figuring out the depth and presentation. After you figure out how deep they are, start by reeling really slow. I'm talking about three or four seconds per rotation of the reel handle. If you get one keep doing exactly that but if you don't, try speeding it up a little. Eventually you will develope a good feel for it and it will become fairly easy to catch them.


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

I almost forgot one of the most important things. Line size. I use 15# test Power Pro but I tie on about 8' of 4# Floro Carbon leader


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks this is some helpful information. I'm ready to go now!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Top notch catch for sure. I'm new to crappie but learning. Haven't done too bad for a beginner, so far that is. Time will tell. There is a lot of help out there on the forum at www.crappie.com


----------

